# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Got a new bag... finally....

## Knight of Disorder

I picked it up a the Flea Mall today for about $15. It has the look of a military Molle pack but was way to cheap. It's set up just like a large Molle pack, with internal sleeper, but doesn't have the plastic frame. It's got metal bars that are held in by straps that connect to arm straps. The same chest and waist belt you would expect and several rows of Pals on it. Three pouches and two pockets, two half pouches on one side and a full pouch on the other. One pocket with drain hole on the bottom of either side. When I get my card reader fixed on this POS computer I'll post up some pics of it. Sadly I won't be able to try it out for another few months but even after inspecting it, I couldn't pass it up for that price.

----------


## Stiffy

If it holds your gear and doesn't fall apart the first time you use it, you definitely got a deal.

----------


## Knight of Disorder

I've already loaded it unloaded it five times. Tugged and pulled and yanked at all the seams. They're all firm. I gotta dig out some twine to close off the attached sleeper compartment. That or take the laces out of a pair of my old shoes.

----------


## ElevenBravo

Sounds like a kid playing with a new toy!  Congrats on your bag!  Ive got an ILBE Ive yet to field.

----------


## Knight of Disorder

Well, I kinda was like a kid playing with a new toy. Since I can't actually take it out camping until the spring I have to give it a good rigorous test now. Actually, even though it's like a molle, the straps on it are too thick. They also have ring holes, seems like it might be interesting but I've never actually run across a set like that. Even looking online.

----------


## ElevenBravo

You dont have the gear to winter camp???  Try it, its freezing fun!  Seriously, if you have the right gear, its a nice challenge and satisfying.

Andrew

----------


## MoraGuy

Freezing fun is right! LMAO...just jokin! Winter camping is the best, nothing like waking up with a foot of snow covering your shelter!

----------


## crashdive123

Better yet.......

Two feet of snow.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Credit for bringing this picture to my attention goes to Geron.

----------


## Wildthang

Yeah I'm going to set up camp on the back of my property as soon as it gets real cold here and try out my new -20 sleeping bag. I figure it will be better to test here close to home than get miles away and find out that it doesn't keep me warm. With gear you just dont know till you try it!

----------


## ElevenBravo

You got that right!  Gear like that I *ALWAYS* test at home before I field it!  Sleeping bags, tents, hammocks, underquilt, etc..   Tinder, ignition tools, alcohol stoves, etc.. etc..  ALWAYS gets tested in the back yard first.

For sleeping bags, you do NOT just lay in it for an hour and say "Hey, I got a good bag"... you SLEEP in it OVERNIGHT to properly test it!!!  IMHO this is critical.  Sorry for all the caps, but I cannot stress this enough.


Glad I was of help bro...  
Andrew

----------


## Knight of Disorder

I'm still trying to figure out exactly what kind of bag it is... though it does hole molle pouches really secure. I've got to dig out the spare sleeping bag from the shed... yay... I do have some winter gear but the reason I don't do winter stuff around here, it because it doesn't really snow. We get freezing rain, sleet, hail, and the like but snow is a rare occurrence. At most, maybe one or two inches all winter.

I need to rethink my sleeping arrangements, a tarp is what I use right now. Roll yourself up like a loose burrito in your sleeping back under the edge of some bushes.

----------


## ElevenBravo

IMHO a tarp is the last thing I want to roll up in.  The material will not breath and condensation builds up inside.  Cold + wet  inside = misery (I know from experience).  It will cost ya a few bux, but a USGI bivy bag will allow moisture out and provide you with a personal tent protecting you from rain, dew, snow, etc..  Also, get a sleeping pad while your on ebay, the USGI are "okay", as good as the cheap pads at Wally, but I like it because its earth tone (OD green), and I like to blend with the woods (not that I wear camo, but I do wear earth tone colors...).  You need to have something between you and the ground, if not you will loose body heat via conduction.  A ground pad will add a great amount of efficiency to your bag.  I know from experience.  HA HA

Good luck bro...
Andrew

----------


## ElevenBravo

Lastly, Ive got a USMC field tarp.  Its VERY light weight.  Even with a bivy bag, Id sleep under a tarp.  They are expensive, but IMHO well worth the investment.  Very compact when folded too.  I gave up on "regular" tarps a long time ago, too bulky and too heavy.  They are cheap, but not a good hiking/outdoor option IMHO.

----------


## Knight of Disorder

I'll give it a look, probably won't be able to pick one up till February or so but it might be useful.

----------


## MoraGuy

Hey Crashdive123!!!! I would NOT want to wake up with those two feet on my shelter! lol

----------


## Knight of Disorder

So I finally got the card reader fixed on my computer so I can put post the pictures I've taken of it. This is it the day I got it unpacked.

112412153250.jpg112412153218.jpg

I think it's some crappy off brand pack but it works well so far, it stands up to the rain really well also. I left it on the front porch the other day when I wasn't paying attention, it poured for three hours and my sleeping bag in the bottom was still dry. My clothes got a little wet but not enough to worry over.

----------

